# Size Compairson



## Swtbrat (Feb 7, 2008)

I got a pic of Blizzard and Bruiser in the bath yesterday.These Tegus are now 7 months old and you can see the size difference between the Extreme and the Red,neither has hibernated but the eating has slowed down.
The Red is having a bad tail shed ATM.

Brat!


----------



## ZEKE (Feb 7, 2008)

wow. nice tegus you have there! i didnt think there would be much of a difference when they are still young but you can defanently tell which one is the giant. how long are they and how much do they weigh?



is their such a thing as an extreme red tegu?


----------



## Lexi (Feb 7, 2008)

oh wow he is HUGE already!!!


----------



## snakehandler (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah thats an extreme difference.


----------



## gebris353 (Feb 7, 2008)

And they are beautiful man, keep up the good work! :-D


----------



## playlboi (Feb 7, 2008)

nice brat, very nice!


----------



## maddogg9019 (Feb 7, 2008)

Your tegus are gorgeous!!!! Where did you get that beautiful red tegu? It's one of the nicest colored ones I've seen!


----------



## Swtbrat (Feb 7, 2008)

I have 4 Tegus.
The Extreme,Red and B&W are all from Varnyard.I also have a cross.
There is a picture of all 4 of them together in the bath here.

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=651&highlight=bath">http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic ... light=bath</a><!-- m -->

Zeke my scale is broke but I did measure them.The extreme is 32 1/2 inches and the red is 20 inches now.

Brat!


----------



## gebris353 (Feb 7, 2008)

Just beautiful, I love that pic! :-D


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 7, 2008)

Looking great Brat, and showing some real nice colors!!


----------



## ZEKE (Feb 8, 2008)

is there such a thing as an extreme giant red?


----------



## playlboi (Feb 9, 2008)

ZEKE said:


> is there such a thing as an extreme giant red?



i do not think so.

they can get fairly large and heavier than the others, but an extreme giant red, i do not think so.

bobby, wanna confirm?


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 9, 2008)

Reds are the second largest tegus, the black n whites can get as long as the reds, but do not have as much bulk. I have never seen a red as large as the extremes, or ever heard of a true giant red.


----------



## playlboi (Feb 9, 2008)

VARNYARD said:


> Reds are the second largest tegus, the black n whites can get as long as the reds, but do not have as much bulk. I have never seen a red as large as the extremes, or ever heard of a true giant red.



yeah, i was thinking along the same lines.

but i remember seeing an ad on KS one time, i forgot to post it. but the ad said it was selling a genuine 'extreme giant red tegu' or 'chacoan giant red tegu' or something like that. i was gonna post that ad and asked in here, but i forgot. this brought up my memory of it.

i wish i could find that ad again to show you.

but yeah, red giants, that'll be something else though.


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 9, 2008)

I remember the ad, however, I do not think those animals were anything more than normal reds. The ad said they were "Chacoan Giant red tegus", however they are the first I have ever heard of. Also some ads could be worded to sell the animals for larger money. 

It is like the ads that claim they are selling Black and White tegus, when in fact they are nothing more than Colombian Black tegus. There are no Colombian Black and white tegus, only blacks and the golds.


----------



## ZEKE (Feb 9, 2008)

i thought there were gold, red, argentean b/w, columbian b/w, blues, and extreme giants. the columbians arent b/w?



could you cross a red tegu and an extreme giant and get a red tegu the size of the extremes?


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 9, 2008)

ZEKE said:


> i thought there were gold, red, argentean b/w, columbian b/w, blues, and extreme giants. the columbians arent b/w?
> 
> 
> 
> could you cross a red tegu and an extreme giant and get a red tegu the size of the extremes?



No, the real name of the Colombians are Colombian Blacks and the Colombian Gold tegus. The black and white was added by some scammers a few years ago to fool the buyers into thinking they were getting the more expensive Argentine Black and Whites. Now there are many ads for Black and white tegus, many of these are Colombian tegus.

And it could be done on the crosses, on the two species, but then it would be a cross, the offspring would not be an extreme giant red, but rather a half red and half extreme giant. Much like the Red x BnWs we see today.


----------



## angelrose (Feb 10, 2008)

they are gorgeous  
I am looking forward to getting a red. I saw a baby red in the pet store today and it was tempting, but I'll wait :-D


----------



## Swtbrat (Feb 10, 2008)

AngelRose don't buy your red from a petstore,mine may be for sale in the spring.I live in the Pocono Mountains so you aren't that far away. :lol: 

Brat!


----------



## pinto24 (Mar 4, 2008)

Does anyone have a something to compare the male adult size to? I know that they can get 20Lbs and 5 ft. But how much of that is tail? How thick are they(e.g., football, soccerball)? I actually just reserved one of these bad boys, and am trying to get an idea of what I am going to dealing with. I t is just hard to really get an idea of what one of these guys is like from looking at the pictures. I have nothing wrong with big animals, I have red tails and those suckers aren't tiny. Any feedback would be great.

Thanks :mrgreen:


----------



## tegulevi (Mar 4, 2008)

on the subject of chacoan reds.
the add some chacoan giant red tegus, paraguayan bloodline.
lemmie refer to my map again
CHACO IS IN DAMN ARGENTINA NOT PARAGUAY
no offense but some dealers are morons


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 4, 2008)

tegulevi said:


> on the subject of chacoan reds.
> the add some chacoan giant red tegus, paraguayan bloodline.
> lemmie refer to my map again
> CHACO IS IN xxxx ARGENTINA NOT PARAGUAY
> no offense but some dealers are morons



Not true, the Chaco plains covers the extreme northern range, this includes parts of Paraguay. Lowland alluvial plain, south-central South America. An arid lowland, it is bounded by the Andes Mountains to the west and the Paraguay and ParanÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â? Ã¢â?¬â?¢Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¡ rivers to the east; its northern and southern margins, generally considered to be a marshy area in Bolivia and the Salado River in Argentina, respectively, are less well defined. Its area is about 280,000 sq miles.


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 4, 2008)

pinto24 said:


> Does anyone have a something to compare the male adult size to? I know that they can get 20Lbs and 5 ft. But how much of that is tail? How thick are they(e.g., football, soccerball)? I actually just reserved one of these bad boys, and am trying to get an idea of what I am going to dealing with. I t is just hard to really get an idea of what one of these guys is like from looking at the pictures. I have nothing wrong with big animals, I have red tails and those suckers aren't tiny. Any feedback would be great.
> 
> Thanks :mrgreen:



Welcome to the TeguTalk community, glad you came and joined us!!  

As for the size, read this thread, in post number 5 it shows and adult male normal and an adult Extreme on a 10 inch tile floor.
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=199">http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=199</a><!-- m -->

Let me know if that helps.


----------



## DZLife (Mar 4, 2008)

I didn't realize that reds could have that much contrast! The only non-baby red I have ever seen in person was a large male at a LLLReptile store, and the colors were fairly muddled.


----------

